
Bitcoin dealer seeks credit protection; dead owner had sole access to $250M - edward
https://www.timescolonist.com/news/b-c/bitcoin-dealer-seeks-credit-protection-dead-owner-had-sole-access-to-250m-1.23621105
======
ddingus
Insane. Perhaps regulation is not a bad thing.

No way sole access made sense.

